# box streaking???



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone know why? When I start off running a flat the mud usually streaks and I cant figure out how to stop it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jeepin270 said:


> Anyone know why? When I start off running a flat the mud usually streaks and I cant figure out how to stop it.


Not 2 sure what u mean by streaks?
But could b its 2 thin!! Not sure chief,Plenty more will come back with something for u!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Flagging? Stiffer mud or apply less pressure starting the run. If you run without springs, pull the box lid back a bit re run the seam and the excess mud will go back into it. You can avoid flagging with some tricks.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Also you might want to check the joint with a knife to see if you are over loading the joint


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That flagging looks kinda cool tho,,, It's pretty!!!:yes:


It would make a cool texture!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

If your blade gets crudded up it doesn't help. To free up the blade you just find a clean factory end to the drywall in a doorway and wipe the box/blade on the jam. It cleans all that build up off the blade. 
When that fails you gotta practice what others have already said above.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hopefully these pics come out. I use only one spring when I am boxing. I also make sure they are nice clean and operating the way they should before I even start running


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check that your blade holder is free and there is no dry mud stopping from moving. The other thing, how much of the bevel is filled with the tape coat? The reason I ask is that if you put too much on in one coat you can get similar results.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Check that your blade holder is free and there is no dry mud stopping from moving. The other thing, how much of the bevel is filled with the tape coat? The reason I ask is that if you put too much on in one coat you can get similar results.


That's my guess too, To much, to thin mud. I tend to box thin coats, and back wipe.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jeepin270 said:


> Hopefully these pics come out. I use only one spring when I am boxing. I also make sure they are nice clean and operating the way they should before I even start running


To thin I would say!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

from the pics looks like you work with the mash tape, that means your mud is too thin


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well spotted Keke. I did not notice the mesh until you mentioned it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like that consistency would have worked well for finish coat but a tad too thin for first box. 
Its takes a light touch to finish box. Especially the finish coat on butts.
Clean your blade and peactice a lighter touch on start up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Question, why box before angle tapes are in? I have heard of waiting to install and coat the no-coat until the boxing is done so the no coat has a flat surface to bond to but why not throw your angle tapes in before boxing?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

are you running hot mud in your box....if you are you mix is not consistent. try taping out the hole job with ff and then box with some good mud . also you might need to wipe it twice.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I would advise you to just trace out your boxwork, either with a knife or by waiting awhile and running over the whole thing with the box again. If you do a search for "2buck double boxing" in the search function you'll probably find some info on that. After awhile the you'll get the knack for running the box clean. Allot of guys end up wiping behind their boxes all the time. Nothing wrong with that either, it certainly makes for clean work and you can really fly with the box because you're not ever rerunning over your work with the box.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would try putting a straight edge across that seam to see if there's not a slight bow in the wall while you are at it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

stiffer mud is the answer; I don't do it due to it is to hard on the shoulders


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic said:


> Question, why box before angle tapes are in? I have heard of waiting to install and coat the no-coat until the boxing is done so the no coat has a flat surface to bond to but why not throw your angle tapes in before boxing?


 
just ran a 7 this summer; been years since I did it before angles, was a nice run


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Those are called flags. When the fill is pretty significant they are inevitable. I always demand that my fellow finishers run a 12" blade over all fresh box work to eliminate flags, pores, and lap marks. And to fill in those pesky gaps along the angles. Our work comes out super clean this way.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Like others have said, the mud is too thin. Highly doubt the fill is too heavy as its on the flats. Stiffen up the mix just a hair and run a knife over it afterward.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Magic said:


> Question, why box before angle tapes are in? I have heard of waiting to install and coat the no-coat until the boxing is done so the no coat has a flat surface to bond to but why not throw your angle tapes in before boxing?


Its just goes along with the system that I run. Plus I like to prefill all the gaps before I lay my tape down. I run all flats butts an bead before I run tape, i put no coats on after I got all tape on. 

I tried paper taping a whole house a few months ago, then one night I get a call from d/c one night an he was all pissed that I paper taped it. I wish I would've recorded what he said, needless to say that was last job I did or will ever do for him. 

I find that I get most of the flagging because I am filling so much at once, I end up running around with the PC sanding it before I box again. Then I run a ten let it setup for a little bit then 12, 2 bucks method. Hey thanks 2buck for the idea!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

jeepin270 said:


> Its just goes along with the system that I run. Plus I like to prefill all the gaps before I lay my tape down. I run all flats butts an bead before I run tape, i put no coats on after I got all tape on.
> 
> I tried paper taping a whole house a few months ago, then one night I get a call from d/c one night an he was all pissed that I paper taped it. I wish I would've recorded what he said, needless to say that was last job I did or will ever do for him.
> 
> I find that I get most of the flagging because I am filling so much at once, I end up running around with the PC sanding it before I box again. Then I run a ten let it setup for a little bit then 12, 2 bucks method.  Hey thanks 2buck for the idea!!!


Would probably be the last house I did for that GC too if he was mad about paper tape .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Would probably be the last house I did for that GC too if he was mad about paper tape .


DIDO!!:thumbsup:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Like others have said, the mud is too thin. Highly doubt the fill is too heavy as its on the flats. Stiffen up the mix just a hair and run a knife over it afterward.


Like yourself and others have said, too thin imho. Same as when you coat the internals up with a wet mix,the corners start off with the same thing. Just too heavy a coat due to it being too fluid.


----------

